# Worried about my weight



## aimee21

I know this probably sounds daft but I am WTT and in the meantime am trying to eat healthily and lose a few lbs! I am 5 foot 6 inches tall and weight 12stone lbs which gives me a BMI of something like 27.5 which I know puts me in the overweight category for health etc.

Am i too overweight to start TTC because I really am excited about hopefully becoming a mum but I want to give my pregnancy the best start possible.

I just have read so many things about overweight pregnancies causing problems for both the child and the mum, and I don't want my selfish excitement to start TTC, to cause problems just because I am overweight! 

Am I too fat to start trying?

Thanks,
x


----------



## aimee21

please help - any advice would be great!


----------



## magnolius

Lots of fat people get pregnant.


----------



## Kitten_x

hey :) I'm the same height as you and I weighed over 14st when I fell pregnant! It was a completely normal and healthy pregnancy, I actually lost weight because I had morning sickness for a while and then when that went I just made a concious effort to eat healthier for my baby. Holly was born totally healthy :) I think we get too hung up on weight and bmi, you'd only really have a high-risk preg if you were massively overweight and at risk of gestational diabetes, high blood pressure etc. I say go for it! As long as you don't eat loads of crap in pregnancy u will be fine :) x


----------



## aimee21

Thank you so much! I think I will try and lose a little bit before we start TTC as we are not starting til Summer, so I will just try and eat healthy from now and get a bit of exercise and see what happens! Thank you! x


----------



## misslissa

I completely understand, was about to write a similar post. I am 5'4'' and 13 stone so worse than you matey! 

I desperately want a baby and my weight is probably 90% of the reason I am scared to get pregnant. I have been off the pill for 15/16 months and went for it at the start then my weight has bugged me more and more and now I almost avoid sex around ovulation because of being too fat and unhealthy, hate the thought of being an even fatter mum. 

Only thing is I get very down after each ovulation time as I know it's another chance gone.

I wish I could just get my act together and sort my weight out :sad1:


----------



## aimee21

MissLissa - let's try and lose weight together! We can do it! We can help motivate each other. I am starting on Monday (because I know I will eat badly this weekend!) and so I will weight myself on Monday morning and you do the same! We can do it via DM if you'd prefer. Then we can try and lose weight! I'll message you! x


----------



## NickyT75

you are not fat. you are slightly overweight that is all. of course its ok for you to start trying

just make sure you try to eat healthily to give your future baby all the nutrients it will need

good luck with TTC :dust: xx


----------



## kdea547

BMI is not a great indicator of overall health. And 27.5 is not that high. I was very overweight when I got pregnant. I had issues during my pregnancy, for sure. I had gestational diabetes. But that is not the norm, even for very overweight women. As long as you eat reasonably well and do moderate amounts of exercise, you're probably perfectly healthy.


----------



## LPF

I had a BMI of around 30 I think when I got pregnant and the midwife said it is only when you are around BMI of 35+ they have an issue and put you at high risk. I also lost weight when pregnant and after (have put it all back on and more mow though!!)


----------



## aimee21

Thanks everyone! You are all amazing! I just suffer from anxiety and depression, and I read up on EVERYTHING and from doing that I have read that being overweight can affect your own health and the babies health during pregnancy so it freaks me out! It's so nice to hear stories of you wonderful women with slightly higher BMI's having perfectly healthy babies! I worry way too much! We're not TTC until May (trying to avoid a Christmas due date as that will be too much for me to handle) so I'm going to watch my weight and get a bit healthier from now and then we'll just go for it! Thanks so much for everyone's help and advice, and anymore would also be appreciated! xx


----------



## Lubbird

You are not fat! Don't let your weight put you off TTC as you don't know how long it will take and as long as you are eating healthy and getting some exercise you will be doing the best thing for you and baby :flower:

ETA: You still have 2 months until TTC anyway so you can definitely make a big difference in that time if you want to :) I have lots of friends that weren't at their perfect weight when they had babies and their children are very happy and healthy! x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Oh, I'm completely in the same boat here. I am just about 5 foot 6 and this week have dropped to 11stone 8lbs. I am trying hard but had a minor slip up today. I am trying to drop a few more pounds next week as this week I have already dropped about 4-5 at most, which apparently is quite a lot for a week and sometimes isn't healthy. By the sounds of it you are just slightly overweight; I'm sure when it comes to TTC you will do fine. x

Oh, and I have anxiety and depression too so I completely understand your worries! :/ I'm sure when it comes to it you and baby will be absolutely fine!


----------

